# Marine Radio Receivers



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sponsors of Maritime Radio Day 2018 have come up with a potpourri of marine rx's and great to see *HRO* my all time favourite still maintains pride of place..


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Description of the R408 incorrect on the web site. Seem to remember the HRO had plug in transistors.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Link?


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Troppo said:


> Link?


.... .-. ---


(Thumb)


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Wismajorvik said:


> Seem to remember the HRO had plug in transistors.


The HRO had plug-in coil packs instead of a band change switch.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, that was the WW2 tubed model. Seem to recollect that the solid state models in the 70s had transistors mounted in sockets.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

I guess you're referring to the HRO-500 which did indeed have some plug-in transistors.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Latest update since my original post - https://www.trafficlist.net/category/marine-radios/


----------

